# Fluval 5 series canister filter with inline co2 reactor



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Free bump.

I'm curious about this as well as I have the Fluval 406 and want to put an inline reactor on mine as well. Anyone with this kind of a set-up? Damn fluval with their ribbed hoses :hihi:


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

U need to change the hose to the regular clear hose as those fluval hose will start leaking if you cut them. Fluval hose are only made to go from the filter to the tank thats it or else will have a problem. I own a 305 and had to ditch the hose when i put an inline heater. Why do u want to put a inline co2 reactor? Anything u put inline will decrease your flow dramatically. Plus, it is much easier to clean a glass diffuser than an inline one.


----------



## rroginela (Sep 24, 2011)

Wwh2694 said:


> Why do u want to put a inline co2 reactor? Anything u put inline will decrease your flow dramatically. Plus, it is much easier to clean a glass diffuser than an inline one.


It is more effective and efficient and you lose the 7up look. It dissolves 100% of the co2 if done properly without any small bubbles of co2 in the water plus if done correctly will need minimal cleaning if at all. One other thing is that it removes one more piece of equipment out of the tank which makes the aquarium look that much better imo. Just my $.02.  


Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wwh2694 said:


> U need to change the hose to the regular clear hose as those fluval hose will start leaking if you cut them. Fluval hose are only made to go from the filter to the tank thats it or else will have a problem. I own a 305 and had to ditch the hose when i put an inline heater. Why do u want to put a inline co2 reactor? Anything u put inline will decrease your flow dramatically. Plus, it is much easier to clean a glass diffuser than an inline one.


I don't want the 7UP look in my tank. I don't mind it, but it's that easy to get rid of, I might just do it.

Didn't know I could switch the hoses over to the clear plastic ones. Might do that as well here eventually


----------



## jmike (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a 405 running an aquariumplants.com inline reactor. The hookups were 5/8 like the 405's hose, all I did to hook it up was purchase another length of the Fluval hose and cut to length. It's been hooked up for 5 years without issue. CO2 diffusion is great and I have never had to clean or maintain it. My drop checker is always in the right zone so the diffusion must be working well.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Wwh2694 said:


> U need to change the hose to the regular clear hose as those fluval hose will start leaking if you cut them. Fluval hose are only made to go from the filter to the tank thats it or else will have a problem. I own a 305 and had to ditch the hose when i put an inline heater. Why do u want to put a inline co2 reactor? Anything u put inline will decrease your flow dramatically. Plus, it is much easier to clean a glass diffuser than an inline one.


You may have had an issue with yours but I have had a Hydro inline heater with fluval tubing hooked up to it for 4 years now without an issue. You can cut the hoses and get some rubber end adapters and they slide over the barb ends. You just want to make sure that you get the 5/8" barbs. I recently bought an inline CO2 diffuser and will hook up my Fluval tubing to it as well and it will work just fine.

Also, the only thing that will reduce flow are bends in the line. A heater is straight thru and will not reducer flow but an inline reactor will cut down on flow some. More inline, less crap in the tank. I will be redoing my plumbing and will use 45 deg elbows instead of 90's.

Also...a good mist of CO2 is great for plants. I will be running a reactor to dissolve CO2 and also an inline CO2 that will create mist in my tank as well.


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

Been there done that. I run a 405 with an inline RG reactor and an inline heater. My flow is actually BETTER than when I had my inline diffuser. I have 90 degree barbed fittings on my reactor.

I cut the ribbed hose out completely. I used the same rubber connector ends and just carefully trimmed the remaining ribbed tubing off with a box cutter. The 5/8s vinyl tubing should slip right in.


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

I had two inline Cal aqua the 13 &17mm. I had to sell both after using it for several months its more time consuming cleaning them in imo. I just went all ADA setup and im not even using an inline heater. IMO anything u add inline with ur filter will get dirty and will reduce ur flow and thats a fact. For 5 yrs into this hobby i rather go simple and easy. Yup you will see that 7up look, like the one in the ADA gallery, but who can say that thier setup is ugly? And u know those inline one is just as much effective as the ADA glass diffuser. What do u think is much faster and easier to clean the inline one or the glass diffuser? And yes u can use those fluval tubing but do u know why i didnt use it, coz any aquarium tubing will accumulate dirt around it and it will decrease the flow. The problem with fluval rib tubing its black u cant see tru them and its rib which means more dirt will get trap and u will have a hard time cleanning them coz u cant see the inside again time consuming which makes it hard for u. Been there done that.


----------

